# Social Media promote yourself!



## preciouscharm (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone heard of about.me or flavors.me? I thought it would be great for you makeup artists out there as sort of an online resume to promote yourself. It connects all your social media account into one place.

  	mine is about.me/cnavales


----------



## paparazziboy (May 23, 2011)

please like my fan page www.facebook.com/EloyGuerraMua


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

interesting... will have to check it out. 



preciouscharm said:


> Has anyone heard of about.me or flavors.me? I thought it would be great for you makeup artists out there as sort of an online resume to promote yourself. It connects all your social media account into one place.
> 
> mine is about.me/cnavales


----------

